# Kubota M95S



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I have come across a Kubota M95S for sale, but can't find a lot out about them. A lot of talk about the M9000 and M9540, and a lot of talk about the larger X and DX series, but not a lot about these. It seems like they have the frame of the larger series, but the cab of the smaller. Weight is kind of in the middle of them, too. The big question is it seems the have a funky transmission. Do you shift the 4 gears like normal, and then have a slot to slide the shifter in for an over/under gear? And then besides the normal high and low range you have an over/under for that? Tried to find videos of it actually being used, but just found one showing how it shifts while the tractor was off. I guess I need to go drive one, but it seems overly complicated for what it does. I see a lot of those on contract mowing tractors, just wonder how they hold up and ease of use. I am assuming they are better than the 12 speed, 3-range transmission I have now. For the money it seems like a hard tractor to beat, if everything is good.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are a mid sized tractor married parts from the smaller tractors to some parts from the larger m series, I believe rear axle casting and rear three point hitch and front axle maybe?

The swing shift has the 4 main gears, a non sync range shift on its own shifter, a sync range change on the main shifter and the swing shift plus models have a gear splitter that is a powershift.

There's deutz fahr tractors and a few masseys with similar shifter setup of pushing the main shifter to the side for a sync range change. They don't have a lineage within Kubota but I've not heard anything bad about them. Friend has one he likes it.


----------

